
Rare and Bizarre Media Types - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvXXkB2jic0
======
wronglebowski
The 8 Bit Guy(David Murray) is a fantastic YouTuber and retro computing
enthusiast. If you enjoy Retro computing he’s currently trying to make a
“Dream Computer” which is fully C64 compatible. He’s also made several pieces
of interesting software for C64 and similar platforms.
[http://www.the8bitguy.com/download-davids-
software/](http://www.the8bitguy.com/download-davids-software/)

